# Tx_LawnNerd 2022 Lawn Journal



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Going to try to do a better job of keeping this updated this year but with a FTE gig, 2 businesses, and Family with a 5 year old I am lucky I have time to mow let alone track apps etc. That being said I just picked up a new to me '15 Toro Flex 2100 with grooming brush attachment with 1100 hours. There is going to be a learning curve and already learned the value of taking off the transport axels (my stone planter wall took the brunt of a difficult lesson).

My soil test is looking awesome after 100 lbs of Sulfer was applied last feb and ongoing maintenance. Still need to do a little work to get down from 7.2 to the mid 6's. One side effect of the heavy sulfur app appears to be that it leached the Magnesium out of my soil since I am now sitting in critical levels according to the soil test performed in April of this year and is significantly less then the 2021 Feb test results (see 2021 journal). I will be applying 19 lbs of Magnesium Sulfate (Epsom Salt) via spray sometime this week and might do a subsequent test mid season this year to track progress.

Given we are remodeling our house this year I do not plan on doing any leveling projects. However, if I am able to tile, paint, refinish cabinets, replace all trim on 1st floor quick enough this year I might consider adding that to the honey-do list.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

6/5 - Sprayed Tank mix of 9 Oz of Eagle 20ew to hopefully eliminate the dollar spot, 64 oz of Turf Fuel Minors, and 4 grams of certainty. I also spread 18 lbs of Duocide so that if I am wrong about the dollar spot I nail the other likely culprit (grubs) this will also help prevent chiggers and fleas from entering our yard from the green area we border.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

6/13 - Sprayed tank mix of 6 oz eagle 20ew, duocide in flowerbeds, 64 oz of turf fuel minors, 1.6 grams of certainty, .58 grams of Celsius, 1.25 oz of Tex, and .5 oz of PacLo, and 6lbs of 46-0-0 Urea N.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Got my first PGR bronzing. But needed to give myself some time to do some tiling this weekend at the house. I won't lie it kind of hurts to look out there and see it like this but it is holding those lines like a champ


----------

